# what are these thing-a-ma-bobs?



## Ben (Feb 2, 2013)

My guess for the thing on the left is a hand held candle holder??? but if the candle protruded out the bottom very far it would not sit very well once it was set down... as for the thing on the right, I have no idea... both were found in a TOC dump... the thing on the left has a diameter of 4 1/2"... thanks for any info!


----------



## Ben (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Ben (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Ben (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 2, 2013)

I am not sure how big that is.  I have seen smallish ones, 4 inches or so, that covered small jars.  They were part of toilet sets for a woman's dressing table.  They would clean out their brushes and put the hair in there.  Not sure what they did with the hair they collected.  I know there was a market for hair but it does not seem like that amount would be worth it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 2, 2013)

My guess is they were the top part of a chandelier that covers the hole in the ceiling..


----------



## Ben (Feb 2, 2013)

bostaurus, Sir... I believe you are spot on.  With your info I was able to find this online... thanks!!!


----------



## Ben (Feb 2, 2013)

here is a link to it cherub jar


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello to all -  I showed this covered dish to my better half and she said they used to collect women's to make jewlry with. 
 She has a set of Clyde Glass dresser bottles and trys with one - but it is in NY.   RED M.


----------



## epackage (Feb 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> I am not sure how big that is.  I have seen smallish ones, 4 inches or so, that covered small jars.  They were part of toilet sets for a woman's dressing table.  They would clean out their brushes and put the hair in there.  Not sure what they did with the hair they collected.  I know there was a market for hair but it does not seem like that amount would be worth it.


 That was a great call Melinda!![]


----------



## epackage (Feb 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> My guess is they were the top part of a chandelier that covers the hole in the ceiling..


 That's what I was thinking too...


----------



## epackage (Feb 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Ben
> 
> bostaurus, Sir... I believe you are spot on.  With your info I was able to find this online... thanks!!!


 Madam not Sir...[]


----------



## Ben (Feb 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> Madam not Sir...[]


 
 ah... good call mr. jim...


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 2, 2013)

bostaurus does not stand out as a feminine name....though I have been called an old cow.


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a beautiful lid with the litttle cherubs. Nice find.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2013)

Good, I hoped you didn't move to Mass, commit murder to take advantage of the free prison sex change program here. []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 3, 2013)

The one one the left is a top for a butter churn.


----------

